# Gitlab installieren nach ISPConfig



## Matus (22. Sep. 2013)

Hiho,

ich wollte mal fragen ob es bekannte Probleme gibt
wenn man Gitlab nach ISPConfig installiert.
Ich habe leider nur einen vserver und und habe ihn mit Apache2 und
ISPConfig aufgesetzt. Da ich nun bei meiner Webentwicklung aber immer mehr von SVN auf Git mit Gitlab umsteigen möchte, möchte ich mich natürlich vor der Installation absichern da auch u.a. TS3 Server etc auf dem Server laufen und es ja auch ein Produktivsystem ist.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Horfic (24. Sep. 2013)

Ja geht ohne probleme, solange du genug resourcen hast. Kannst auch apache nutzen. Habens alles beschrieben.


----------



## Matus (24. Sep. 2013)

Danke für die Info,
hab mit rsync nen Backup gemacht. An den Resourcen scheitert es nicht 
Für Apache hab ich was gefunden und die install hat auch soweit funktioniert.
Wenn es dann alles geht geb ich nochmal bescheid, eventuell muss ja noch
was angepasst werden


----------



## Matus (25. Sep. 2013)

Es ist ein problem aufgetreten. ich bekomme immer einen 503er Fehler ._.


> [Wed Sep 25 17:07:45 2013] [error] (111)Connection refused: proxy: HTTP: attempt to connect to 127.0.0.1:8080 (127.0.0.1) failed
> [Wed Sep 25 17:07:45 2013] [error] ap_proxy_connect_backend disabling worker for (127.0.0.1)


eventuell jemand eine Idee woran das liegt? Aus google bin ich nciht schlau gewurden.


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2013)

Port 8080 ist der ispconfig port, gibt es da vielleicht eine port Kollision?


----------



## Matus (26. Sep. 2013)

Ja das war.
Jetzt hab ich das Problem das es mir immer nur die
 Seite mit der Meldung 



> Deploy in progress
> Please try again in few minutes or contact your administrator.


anzeigt. Sehr merkwürdig das ganze.


----------

